# ATI Tool and ATI CrossFire



## AndreyPopov (Jun 1, 2005)

what kind of support may be for ATI CrossFire solution?

how to overclock both cards? together or separate each?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 1, 2005)

i think you can overclock both cards independantly .. we will see once people actually have xfire systems


----------



## Kramdra (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope you can find a way to enable crossfire on nforce4 boards


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 1, 2005)

i need nf4 board + amd cpu + pcie master card .. then i can see what i can do 
another thing i'm gonna check out is running x850 master with x800 cards and vice versa

any other wishes?


----------

